# old yakker, new akffer



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

hi all...
i have been watching this forum for 2-3 weeks now and in that time i have rekindeled my love of yakking, so much so i have just bought a hobie Outback...YAY 

ok basics first...
i love fishing and yakking
i am 174 cm tall and weigh in at 80 kgs
live 50k's north of mackay QLD on small acerage with my own creek (not suitable for yakking except around wet season)

my hobie should be here next week, bought it off the net with trying since i couldn't find one up here. confident that it will all be good since the last Outback i bought (Subaru) was also bought over the net sight unseen.

got the green one (new colour MOSS) for 2 reasons 1: to match my car, it is also green 2: more importantly for surface camoflauge.

i have access to various fresh and salt h2o fishing spots including Peter Faust dam (proserpine) all within 1 hours drive or less.

i chose the hobie for numerous reasons including ability to fish/photograph whilst moving hands free. being able to cast and move at the same time will allow me to apply quicker response time when dragging those sooties and barra out of the snags.

hopefully will have fish bragging rights soon

cheers


----------



## Jake (Sep 23, 2005)

Astro, welcome to the joint man, and I must say a wise choice of vehicle you have made (both of them).... 8)

Enjoy.

Jake


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Welcome Astro looking forward to reading of your exploits when the new boat arrives


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Welcome Astro. Envy you access to Peter Faust. Want to see some big barra pics soon


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWUqiu1YAABNXgAASQQMgBBCAP+/egCAAdBqaNJ6JgQNGjINU9NPUTQyANNPUEAIcPGtqLLKukTvO9JcPR9LmqVoM3A/RTFiywgttYBtu+aVEVbmMTuxExV7AGWyU3aDTAWmJQTaiFI45XFV4utmrwYIkKCzZ+LuSKcKEglUV2rA=


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

Welcome to the forum, Astro. Couldn't find a nicer bunch of people. Bring on the barra reports  
Cheers

Simon
Prowler 15


----------



## victor-victor (Jan 12, 2006)

Welcome Astro ... we love stories :!:


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

welcome astro , look forward to some big barra reports, nice choice of car , i have its smaller brother a forester, love it


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

Welcome Astro

An Outback on an Outback, don't suppose you'll mix them up :lol:


----------



## Polar (Sep 1, 2005)

ditto to all of the above


----------



## yakfly (Jun 8, 2006)

welcome astro
mate what about constant creek and habana bay.used to get good salmon down the front there.


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

thanks for all of your good wishes

yakfly: constant creek and habana bay are excellent fishing spots, but have to be aware of the mobile leather hand bag crew (crocs) especially in the estuaries. i live on Murray creek in the fresh (no crocs) but down stream over the wall (stops the salt intrusion) there are crocs and have seen them on several occassions fishing off the high bank.

others: outback on a outback is going to be a cool setup, just need a water friendly digital camera for all of those pics, will purchase disposable one for now and scan pics in

peril: i an itching to hit peter faust dam, but all barra are C&R until the season opens next year

cheers


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Welcome Astro. I too have an Outback Yak and an Outback car. Gotta love em both.

Look forward to your pics.

John


----------



## yakfly (Jun 8, 2006)

astro
chatted to my mate who lives 5min down the road from faust yesterday.there have been at least 3 barra over 1.2m caught in the last week,one by a guy who fishes out of a float boat.


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

victor-victor said:


> Welcome Astro ... we love stories :!:


specially with pics!

extra specially if the pics show 1+ metre barra caught from yaks :lol:

Welcome Astro. I am only a little way down the coast at Rockhampton. You would have to be in the Cape Hillsborough area wouldn't you? Some great country up there though I have never checked it out as far as yak fishing goes.


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

yakfly: just what i want to hear, i think it will be like having a V8 under the hood hookinh into one of those big barra

troppo: love cape hillsborough, it is about 15 mins drive, i will be spending new years there with friends and my 2 boys. definately getting into the fishing there and will report back

cheers


----------



## yakfly (Jun 8, 2006)

astro
have convinced the girfriend that best thing to do over xmas break is to go and visit mate and his partner in prossy.mainly to see their "new" baby that was born last april.Naturally yaks will be taken to stabilize ute while driving up.


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

yakfly: it will probably take 2 of us to pull one of those barras out anyway, so let me know when you are up here, it would be good to catch up. pm details if you like

ps. great excuse, ladies always like to see babies, watch out if you don't have any kids now, you may soon hear a distinct "chuck chucking" sound :shock: :shock:

cheers


----------

